# North American Handmade Bicycle Show March 15-17 2019 Sacramento, CA



## tryder (Feb 26, 2019)

I am thinking about going.  I have not decided which day.
Any other Cabers?
Perhaps we could meet up for lunch and a ride?

https://www.nahbs.com/


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 26, 2019)

tryder said:


> I am thinking about going.  I have not decided which day.
> Any other Cabers?
> Perhaps we could meet up for lunch and a ride?
> 
> https://www.nahbs.com/




I was thinking about going. Still on the no-ride program until April per doctors orders.


----------



## tryder (Mar 15, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> I was thinking about going. Still on the no-ride program until April per doctors orders.



We are going up tommorow.  Really looking forward to this.  Should be excellent.
Hope you can get out on your bike and enjoy this great weather soon.


----------



## tryder (Apr 24, 2019)

Turned out to be most excellent
Saw a bunch of cool stuff...























The bike show & Sacramento are both highly recommended.
Looking forward to next time!


----------

